# 45 Colt



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have these 3 boxes of ammo, no idea how I got them but I don't need them. Free to good home. I am located in Hurricane but I will be in Midway on Monday next week.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

They gone.


----------

